
Game Over, Groceries: Inside Amazon’s Acquisition of Whole Foods - evo_9
https://hackernoon.com/amazons-acquisition-of-whole-foods-gameover-groceries-71098afa07c9
======
etcet
I wonder at what point and how strongly some people may resist this kind of
takeover. We've all lived through Walmart eating our local mom and pops, now
it's time to see if Amazon can eat our local/regional chains.

